# RAI Ablation:



## JPGreco

My Experience with RAI Ablation: glow
Hello all, I figure I would try to chronicle my experience with a low dose of RAI for anyone who may need to through this in the future.
A little about me. I was diagnosed with Grave's disease about a year ago. After 2 weeks on Methimazole, I had an allergic reaction to the medication. Since I was no longer able to take the medication and am uninsured, RAI Ablation became my only real option. Yes, I could have searched for financial aid from hospitals, but my Endo was concerned and wanted me in for the RAI within weeks of my allergic reaction (she threatened to send me to the ER if I didn't have the RAI).

Blood Tests: Originally sent to Endo due to very low TSH. You can see my first more complete blood test below. Hyper symptoms along with the antibodies suggested Grave's.
Ultrasound: Ultrasound revealed numerous small nodules. All were deemed simple cysts with no dominant nodule present.
RAI Uptake Scan: This scan revealed no hot or cold nodules, nor anything that suggested cancer. As such my cancer probability is very low.
Uptake was 72% after 24 hours.

On to the RAI Ablation:
6/4/12:
Received oral dose in pill form @ 8:45 am.
14.91 millicurries was administered.
No isolation procedures, just some precautions to follow.
Follow up blood test already scheduled and includes TSH, FT4, TT3.

6/5/12:
Feel pretty good, a little odd, but that can be attributed to a few things. Only nagging issue is a small knot in my stomach. Other than that I feel ok. Should be going back to work tomorrow. Took today off because wanted 2 full days before I start handling my tools and possibly sweat on them. All RAI not taken up by my thyroid should be out of my system by tomorrow.


----------



## teri2280

You're kinda on the LID. Not near as bad as most of us, but Chinese and Japanese use a LOT of soy (high in iodine), and seafood is also pretty high up there with it. Good luck, and here's hoping yours goes as easy as mine did!  To tell the truth, since my endo had me taking double doses of my pill the first few days, I'm beginning to feel relatively normal today. Could I have "handled" going back to work tomorrow? Yes, but I'm still glad I planned on the extra 2 days off.


----------



## JPGreco

Thank you Terri. I have no idea what to expect. Luckily I work for my dad, so I told him to expect that I may be out a couple of days. So no worries on that.

I have my first blood test in like 2 or 3 weeks already set up, so that will be a big day. Just really hoping I'm not too messed up from any side affect or it working that I feel crummy for a wedding this weekend.


----------



## teri2280

At just a 15 mci dosage, I doubt you'll feel much if anything. I may be wrong, but that's my guess. On the day of my dosage, I took a 2 hour nap around 5 pm, but I really think that was more weather/stress related. On the day after my dosage, I felt that I could have taken a nap around 4 in the afternoon, but the hubs and I started watching that Hatfields and McCoys that was on History last week (we'd DVR'd it - awesome mini-series if you missed it, too! - they're re-airing it on Lifetime Wed, Thur, and Fri), the nap was easily forgotten, and I was up until midnight. We ended up watching all 6 hours (it's broken down into 3 2-hour episodes) of it in one sitting (well, with a few breaks to get dinner, let the dog out, etc), which, even for us, is doing good!


----------



## joplin1975

Yeah, I doubt you'll feel much either.

I felt like I had the flu for two days, but I had 100mci. After those two days, it was easy peasey.

Good luck!


----------



## Andros

JPGreco said:


> Thank you Terri. I have no idea what to expect. Luckily I work for my dad, so I told him to expect that I may be out a couple of days. So no worries on that.
> 
> I have my first blood test in like 2 or 3 weeks already set up, so that will be a big day. Just really hoping I'm not too messed up from any side affect or it working that I feel crummy for a wedding this weekend.


Wishing you the best today!


----------



## JPGreco

Well, I'm back from the doc. To keep the thread clean I am gonna post some info into my original post, but will also reply to posts.

First, thank you all for your well wishes. I had 14.91 millicurries at around 8:45 am. We'll see how it goes. Gonna take it easy the rest of the day and go out to buy some juice a little later.


----------



## Andros

JPGreco said:


> Well, I'm back from the doc. To keep the thread clean I am gonna post some info into my original post, but will also reply to posts.
> 
> First, thank you all for your well wishes. I had 14.91 millicurries at around 8:45 am. We'll see how it goes. Gonna take it easy the rest of the day and go out to buy some juice a little later.


Good to hear from you! Did they tell you that you might "dump?" Which means Thyrotoxicosis where the thyroxine dumps?

These patients may be at much greater risk of developing severe thyrotoxicosis after receiving a dose of radioactive iodine if they are not restarted on an antithyroid drug. In most cases, these patients can usually be restarted on doses that are lower than what they had taken up until the time of treatment. If treatment with radioactive iodine proves to be effective, doses of antithyroid drugs can usually be decreased as thyroid hormone levels begin to fall. In most cases, antithyroid drugs can eventually be discontinued altogether once thyroid hormone levels stabilize within normal ranges.

You may wish to read the entire article...............
http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/endocrine/graves/Answer.asp?QuestionID=37


----------



## JPGreco

I'm only on a beta blocker because I was allergic to AT meds. I'm aware of my thyroid dumping and the threat of a thyroid storm.

I see my endo end of june, so we'll see how I feel. I may be calling them anyway to ask a couple of things and I'll include this if I do.


----------



## Andros

JPGreco said:


> I'm only on a beta blocker because I was allergic to AT meds. I'm aware of my thyroid dumping and the threat of a thyroid storm.
> 
> I see my endo end of june, so we'll see how I feel. I may be calling them anyway to ask a couple of things and I'll include this if I do.


I forgot about your allergy and am very very glad that you are on top of this. Of course you always have been!

Way to go; JP!!


----------



## JPGreco

Thanks Andros. My consultation this morning took longer to sign all the papers than talk cause of this site and all the info on it.


----------



## JPGreco

Ok, I do have a question:
What about things like my laptop? Did any of you take precautions using your tv remotes,cellphones, etc? I mean, I'm the only one who uses them so it should be fine to touch and use and handle, etc...
The half life will decay at the same rate as whats in my thyroid, so its not like I can recontaminate myself right?


----------



## joplin1975

I did not use any precautions and was not instructed to. I worked from home that entire week and was on my laptop and cell phone call day long. I was told the main concern bodily fluids, so I was most careful about bathroom issues.


----------



## JPGreco

Thanks Joplin. My thoughts were about sweat on my hands transferring. I tried looking online, but all I could find were people who had huge doses and were told to eat off paper plates and not even touch doorknobs. I'm no where near that level. My doc told me to just wash my plates and silverware in the sink and not with the rest of the dishes in the dishwasher. Basically I just need to wash my stuff separate.


----------



## Andros

JPGreco said:


> Ok, I do have a question:
> What about things like my laptop? Did any of you take precautions using your tv remotes,cellphones, etc? I mean, I'm the only one who uses them so it should be fine to touch and use and handle, etc...
> The half life will decay at the same rate as whats in my thyroid, so its not like I can recontaminate myself right?


That is a darn good question. One which I cannot answer as when I had my RAI many many years ago, I did not have a cell phone and I did not have a PC.

I remember my first PC was a Gateway and a monstrous thing at that!! Ha, ha!

Maybe others will chime in on this!

And you know there is cause for concern re the cell phones. I hear chatter.


----------



## joplin1975

JPGreco said:


> Thanks Joplin. My thoughts were about sweat on my hands transferring. I tried looking online, but all I could find were people who had huge doses and were told to eat off paper plates and not even touch doorknobs. I'm no where near that level. My doc told me to just wash my plates and silverware in the sink and not with the rest of the dishes in the dishwasher. Basically I just need to wash my stuff separate.


Yeah, I used disposable cutlery and plates for the week, just as a precaution. I was given the option of 100 as an outpatient procedure or 150 as in inpatient procedure. They told me if I went with 150, I could not bring in computers or telephones -- everything had to be disposable. I'm not sure what the difference was, if any, but my husband has since used the computer and phone and nothing out of the ordinary has happened to him. It's a good question...if I have to do round two, I'll be sure to ask!


----------



## JPGreco

Right, and that was at 100. I was told a couple of days of precautions since I only had 15.

Thanks again. You've eased my fears. Its a good thing to cause I have a wedding to go this coming weekend and I'll be damned if I can't eat off real plates... lol

I think we've also found another plot hole in the drama that is thyroid problems. I could probably make a fortune as an Endocrin from what I've learned here...lol


----------



## teri2280

Glad you're feeling well, JP!!!  As far as the computer thing, VERY good question. And something I didn't even think about, but I'm really the only one who uses the laptop - the hubby prefers one of the 3 tablets we have (cheaper ones off of ebay, and the 3rd was an accidental purchase lol, but they work for what we need), but I don't really care for that small of a screen. Might not be a bad idea to wipe down your keyboard/mouse with some glass cleaner or vinegar/water solution, just to be safe, but I don't know that would be totally necessary.


----------



## JPGreco

Yeah, I'm not gonna worry about it. I mean like I said, if it's half life is the same as what is in my body, I'm not really gonna be contaminating myself. Also, that means by the time my body is clear, so is anything I've touched. Based on my dose, in 4 days it will be like 1mc. Hell, its down to the equivalent of 7mc now. By the end of the week I would think it wouldn't be much more than background radiation or much more than what is emmitted by the computer or cellphone themselves.

I do feel a little... odd?... I mean, I don't feel like I usually do. Took my beta blocker (which was increased recently) and my cortical steroid. I really cant link it to the RAI or the meds so I just feel weird.
The only thing that feels bad is I have a little bit of a knot in my stomach.
Not sure if I feel better or worse. The problem is since I didn't work today, one of the things that tends to happen when I don't have work is I sleep to much and then feel lousy, which happened, but I don't feel as lousy, so I don't know... lol
Its only been a day...


----------



## Andros

JPGreco said:


> Yeah, I'm not gonna worry about it. I mean like I said, if it's half life is the same as what is in my body, I'm not really gonna be contaminating myself. Also, that means by the time my body is clear, so is anything I've touched. Based on my dose, in 4 days it will be like 1mc. Hell, its down to the equivalent of 7mc now. By the end of the week I would think it wouldn't be much more than background radiation or much more than what is emmitted by the computer or cellphone themselves.
> 
> I do feel a little... odd?... I mean, I don't feel like I usually do. Took my beta blocker (which was increased recently) and my cortical steroid. I really cant link it to the RAI or the meds so I just feel weird.
> The only thing that feels bad is I have a little bit of a knot in my stomach.
> Not sure if I feel better or worse. The problem is since I didn't work today, one of the things that tends to happen when I don't have work is I sleep to much and then feel lousy, which happened, but I don't feel as lousy, so I don't know... lol
> Its only been a day...


Hopefully you are feeling odd for the better? Too much sleep drags me down as well. I never take a nap for that reason as for me, the rest of the day is spoiled. Napping is not in my circadian cyle evedently!

You too!


----------



## JPGreco

So a little bit of an odd thing happened. One of my friends told me I looked pale and really didn't look that well, yet I felt ok. I can't say I feel good because I'm positive that the RAI makes me sick and gives me a head cold. After the RAIU and this last dose, I developed mild dry cough. Also had a like a light headed feeling both times now.

Also, my eyes look a little red/bloodshot.

I mean, I don't feel worse, but it was strange that my friend said I looked bad. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## JPGreco

Today was rough. Went to work and just felt ill most of the day. Not thyroid problem ill (symptoms have not increased), but sick ill. Stomach had a knot in it and my head felt light/a little dizzy sometimes. Left early to just come home and relax.

I will say it looks like my thyroid has swollen a little. I can't really tell though cause yesterday was the first time I shaved in like 3 weeks.


----------



## miltomeal

JP- 
it is interesting how your friend said that you were not looking very well a couple of days ago. What i am getting these days is that i look much healthier than i did last year. Geez, it would have been nice to know that i was looking so unhealthy last year after going thru RAI because i didn't see it. Not one person said a thing to me until recently about this. You got a good friend there that will tell you like it is!

keep moving forward! you will get thru this and get better


----------



## Andros

JPGreco said:


> Today was rough. Went to work and just felt ill most of the day. Not thyroid problem ill (symptoms have not increased), but sick ill. Stomach had a knot in it and my head felt light/a little dizzy sometimes. Left early to just come home and relax.
> 
> I will say it looks like my thyroid has swollen a little. I can't really tell though cause yesterday was the first time I shaved in like 3 weeks.


Sounds like your thyroid is in the process of giving up the ghost. It could make you feel unwell.

Never hesitate to call your doctor though!

Hope you are drinking plenty of water to encourage the kidneys to flush that radiation out of your system.


----------



## JPGreco

Yeah, peed a lot the day of and the day after. Still drinking, just not as much as I'm getting back into life and such. Most of my radiation precautions are over other than being close to people for extended amounts of time and kissing. I can pee standing up! lol

I was running errands and wanted to go get lemon drops and some good organic w/ nothing added juice (pure juice of the berry), but traffic was getting to heavy to deal with anymore. Maybe a little later when it dies down I'm gonna get some cranberry and blueberry juice to help flush the system and for the antioxidants.

Milto, yeah, it was a bit worrisome, but some other people said otherwise. Anyways, erred on the side of caution and went home to rest.
I'm sure I won't here the end of it once I can get back to lifting and put on some weight. I should weigh about 10lbs more than I do and since as soon as I can, I'm gonna start lifting again, it may be more like 15-20lbs. Even 10lbs on my 155lbs 6' frame will be noticeable. Though I've never weighed over 175 in my life...


----------



## JPGreco

Half-Life 1 is down... been 8 days since my RAIA pill. Still not sure if I feel any better or worse...


----------



## JPGreco

Had my first Post RAIA appointment today and "good" signs. Over this past weekend my thyroid gland has swollen a fair amount. It is clearly noticeable and my blood work came back a bit crazy. So it took, which is a very good thing.
However, apparently there is some bad news. My doc is super concerned with my labs, and even more so since I can't take methimazole. She ordered more blood work a week out from my last labs to see which way it is all going. She actually gave me three Rx's for blood work. She is actually considering emergency surgery if my numbers keep climbing, which I may just shrug off since I know RAIA is a temporary increase.

So question for those who had RAIA. How long did the spike last before your symptoms and labs started to drop?

So recent results, which I only have one since the other is pending (I guess they don't believe it... lol)
Total T3 >800 (76-181 ng/dL)
Free T4 is still pending.
TSH is <.01, which is has been since I started, so can't really tell if there is a change by this particular lab.

How I feel, well, I don't really feel all that much different. Got a little winded today a little quickly, but that was short lived. Other than that, the beta blockers have my RHR in the high 80's low 90's. Blood pressure is perfect. Tremors are mild. So basically I feel ok. My doc on the other hand is a bit freaked, though she's happy I'm a guy apparently cause I'm not freaking out. I guess some of her female patients react bad to Grave's. I've been lucky I guess, no matter what the labs say.


----------



## miltomeal

2 1/2 to 3 months after RAI my blood tests results kept moving higher. Then, like falling of a cliff, the numbers for Free T4 and Free T3 went down to be in range in little over 3 weeks. TSH followed more slowly.

hang in there! i know it is tough, but you will make thru and make sure to watch when the Free fall below range, that is when you want to start the thyroid hormones. don't let you doc wait for TSH to fall that low if you can.

Best wishes!


----------



## JPGreco

Honestly man, its more bothersome for me than tough. Some days are rough, but others, the issue is barely noticeable. As bad as my labs are, it seems I'm having a rather easy go at it.

So I should be looking at end of august for it all to start dropping based on your experience, which I understand may not be mine (and is not a good time for me to go hypo cause thats when my coaching season starts). I finally noticed my thyroid gland being more swollen this past monday. I can remember looking at it on friday, so over the weekend sometime it all kicked in. I'm hoping that cause of my high uptake it takes a little less time for me to start falling.

Thanks, gives me a good idea what to watch for and around when.


----------



## dontilgon

Are u on any mess after the rai and why cant u take the methimozole


----------



## JPGreco

Am I on any mess? What is mess?

As for why I can't take methimazole, it was in my signature. I'm allergic to it. Specifically, I'm allergic to tapazole, but since hyper meds are so similar, there is 50/50 that I'm allergic to PTU, and most likely allergic to the generic methimazole.

The only medication I'm on is antenolol (a beta blocker). I was on 75mg, but my doc just upped it to 100mg. Not really sure why, I mean my resting heart rate is in the upper 80's low 90's, and that's down from 120. Actually, considering my total T3 is through the roof, I would have expected my heart rate to start climbing, which it hasn't.
I don't have Free T3's available and Free T4 was still pending, which usually means they don't believe the first result... lol


----------



## dontilgon

Sorry I meant meds. Iam also on that beta blocker but 3 times a day 10mg. It will be t 2 weeks this Friday and I regret having this done at this time. Iam taking the meth 10mg once a day also


----------



## JPGreco

Why are you regretting it? I mean, I got sick shortly after, but that is because I have some reaction to nuclear medicine even though the tech said its not possible. Basically I caught a head cold that had me feeling crappy for like 4 days.

Other than that, I'm going about my normal life (which most people would be shocked at if I listed it all). I actually doubt people would believe me based on my labs.

When I was on methimazole, it was 40mg a day, with 50mg of beta blocker. I would imagine now with my thyroid dumping hormone, the methimazole would be increased to 60mg or even 80mg. My beta blocker is up from 75 to 100mg now (there was an increase recently to 75mg and then to 100 this past tuesday.

I mean, I'm just over 3 weeks out from my RAI dose and it is just starting to kick in and affect the thyroid cells. Between the first few days of feeling crappy I really haven't had an issue. I can feel some of my symptoms becoming worse, but not terribly.

So why do you regret it? If you've covered that in another thread please link me to it.

Also I guess for reference I'm a 31 yr old male 6'2" and about 155 lbs (though I'm only down about 5-10lbs from normal). I was in pretty good shape before things got bad, but I've been dealing with Grave's for at least 5yrs which slowly declined my physical abilities (strength and endurance).

Hell, even my radiation precautions were minimal and I was cleared of most of them after a week (other than sleeping with/ kissing) but I'm clear for those now, not that it matters... lol


----------



## miltomeal

the biggest help for me with going hypo was that i was watching the Free's closely and my endo was ok starting me on Armour as soon as they were just below range. This kept my TSH number from rising out of range when it finally caught up and all the crap associated with the frees being real low didn't really materialize for me.


----------



## JPGreco

Yeah, once things start dropping, I'm going to insist of FT3 and not TT3. I'm ok with it now cause its super high. Once it gets below where I started, I'm gonna want to track the Free's.

I sent you a PM Miltomeal about your uptake as well. You can reply in this thread if you want.

Thanks again, I really appreciate your help. I'm paying it forward helping someone who is a week behind me.


----------



## miltomeal

Thanks JP,
don't know how to respond to the private message... but my uptake was 63% at 24 hours.

Not sure how this may affect you, but wishing you well!


----------



## JPGreco

Thanks for the response. Just trying to gauge what to expect. Since you have a high uptake as well I should be more similar to you, maybe a little quicker since I have a slightly higher uptake. My reasoning being more RAI in my thyroid, more death to thyroid cells. So I should be expecting mid to late august for my drop.

Mid august would be good to start dropping so I can be on replacement meds for a couple of weeks before coaching starts. I'm gonna try to convince my doc to start high and titrate down since I've been hyper for so long it would seem more normal to me and not such a crazy adjustment, especially if we catch just as I start to drop.


----------



## miltomeal

i had only 12.6 mci for my RAI. FYI


----------



## JPGreco

Thanks. I had my second post RAI blood test today. My doc wanted another one quickly to see what the trend was (though I can't see how since the lab is >800, so even if I dropped and still above 800 we wouldn't know. I don't feel worse that's for sure.


----------



## JPGreco

Apparently my labs are already dropping less than a month out. It will be confirmed in about a week when my next labs are drawn. I'm still super hyper though according to my labs.


----------



## teri2280

JP. where do you live? LOL. I'm SERIOUSLY condidering looking up your endo if you're even within 3 hours of me. Labs TWICE since RAI? Jealous! (Had higher dose than you about 3 days prior, and no labs even PLANNED til Sept! )


----------



## JPGreco

I live in suffolk county NY, near Stony Brook University. My endo is in Stony Brook. I get in monthly to see her as well with plenty of appointment times to consider.

I mean, I don't think this is her normal path. She's threatened to admit me to the ER herself because of my labs several times and even said if my labs didn't improve she was sending me for surgery. But she is legitimately concerned, which is nice.  Some docs seem like I'm just a pay check.

I have to have another blood test late next week (would be monday the 16th, but I'm going away for a week.


----------



## teri2280

JPGreco said:


> I live in suffolk county NY, near Stony Brook University. My endo is in Stony Brook. I get in monthly to see her as well with plenty of appointment times to consider.
> 
> I mean, I don't think this is her normal path. She's threatened to admit me to the ER herself because of my labs several times and even said if my labs didn't improve she was sending me for surgery. But she is legitimately concerned, which is nice. Some docs seem like I'm just a pay check.
> 
> I have to have another blood test late next week (would be monday the 16th, but I'm going away for a week.


Darn, too far from NW Ohio. LOL.

I honestly WANT my endo to treat me more like a pay check. I'm all for it, since my insurance will cover 100%, but even though I've told his nurse that I'm fully covered on anything and everything now, no dice.


----------



## JPGreco

Have your husband start yelling. My dad is amazing at getting people to "change" their minds... lol


----------



## JPGreco

Just had my 2nd appt post RAI. Its been just about 2 months and things look good. I will post labs shortly for some specific numbers, however, after spiking extremely high a few weeks after my RAI, I've already began to drop. I had a blood test about 2 weeks ago and the one before that was about 2 weeks prior to that. In the two weeks between, I went from almost being admitted to the ER by my doc, to levels being about half of what they were. I'm still about 3x over range, but its dropping. Doc wants a blood test in 2 weeks to see where things are at, which will be a month since my last blood work.

Also, putting in my application for medicaid and hopefully recouping the 3-4k I've spent this summer on blood tests and doctors. That would be AMAZING if it happened.


----------



## miltomeal

Great news JP! i'm glad that your doc is keeping a close watch on those numbers for you, it will help you get a good jump on your thyroid meds.
keep us updated.

Milto


----------



## JPGreco

Thanks Milto, kind of surprised me to be honest.

So anyways, here is some basic info.
6/21
TT3 >800 (76-181) SUPER HYPER
FT4 > 12.8 (.8-2.7) SUPER HYPER

7/2
TT3- 791 (76-181) Came down a little, but still crazy high
FT4- >12.8 (.8-2.7) Still very high

7/16
TT3- 338 (76-181) Less than half the concentration of the original spike after RAI
FT4- 12.8 (.8-2.7) Looks like it finally fell into the labs measurable range (not > the upper limit)


----------



## dontilgon

Great news for you. It will be 2 months this Friday and Iam still hyper and on methimozole again. Going for bloodwork this Friday and the medicine at least brought it down


----------



## miltomeal

dontilgon,
Continue to watch your numbers. It was over 3 months for me before my frees started to drop and when they did, it only took about 3 weeks for then to go into and below range. post your next test results for us to check out!

you will get there!
milto


----------



## Andros

JPGreco said:


> Thanks Milto, kind of surprised me to be honest.
> 
> So anyways, here is some basic info.
> 6/21
> TT3 >800 (76-181) SUPER HYPER
> FT4 > 12.8 (.8-2.7) SUPER HYPER
> 
> 7/2
> TT3- 791 (76-181) Came down a little, but still crazy high
> FT4- >12.8 (.8-2.7) Still very high
> 
> 7/16
> TT3- 338 (76-181) Less than half the concentration of the original spike after RAI
> FT4- 12.8 (.8-2.7) Looks like it finally fell into the labs measurable range (not > the upper limit)


Holy cats!!! Has your doctor considered ectopic thyroid tissue elsewhere's in the body? If you recall also, I had to have RAI 3 times.


----------



## JPGreco

I'm actually anticipating needing more RAI, but I'm hoping I can qualify for medicaid and possibly get surgery instead down the road. My next blood tests are gonna be scheduled for next week, then based on those, about a month later for the next round.


----------



## miltomeal

Hey Jp~ you never know, you were surprised that your levels are dropping so soon after RAI that maybe this will take care of it!

hoping for the best!


----------



## dlewis1958

I had my RAI almost 3 weeks ago, Horrible weekend and today, feels like someone punched me really hard in the stomach, very loose stools, heart racing, sweaty. How long does this last?  Course stress level is off the charts, my daughter in law who hates us decided to start some crap yesterday and is not allowing us to see our grandkids..so tired of it all. She said she would prefer we all go our seperate ways...waiting to talk to my son about all this..if he agrees with her then so be it, I can't take this stress any longer.

I do not go back to my endo until Sept 10th for my first follow up appt after my RAI. Is that kinda odd? 6 weeks.

Oh I also noticed I am loosing alot of hair when I brush my hair my hairbrush is full of hair..ugh. I am thinking about wearing one of those bandananas on my head...


----------



## JPGreco

Well for me personally, it wasn't too bad, but my overall experience with Grave's as seemed to be on the mild side even though my blood tests were worse than many on here. I don't know whether to attribute it to that I'm a male or that I was physically active prior too and through my whole ordeal.

That being said:
One of the aspects of RAI ablasion is that as your thyroid cells die, they "dump" hormone. Meaning that any T4 they have been holding onto is released very quickly as they die. This can spike your levels and exasperate any symptoms you may have or introduce new ones. So the question becomes is it a result directly of the RAI or a result of the increased hormone in your blood levels. You are right at the time that I basically peaked. I peaked between 3-4 weeks out as you can see by my blood work at post about my levels. Then at week 5 my levels started dropping, but that may have been a little faster than you will depending on your uptake levels, amount given, and the unknown of how you react to the RAI.

6 weeks does seem like a long time to me. My endo saw me in 3 weeks. However, again, going in I had a very severe case so a hormone increase could have been very very bad for me. As it was she almost sent me to the ER from an appointment.

Since I do not have any of your lab results to comment on how severe your Grave's is/was, I can't really say what is affecting you more, the disease or the stress in your life. Unfortunately, from reading posts here, I can say that Grave's can affect your ability to deal with stress, so it compounds the problem and then adds to it since you have the additional stress of having a disease. The only advice I can give you there is to talk to your son and if he doesn't agree with his wife then maybe tell him that you two will work on it after you get your thyroid under control more. This way you won't be fighting two battles at once.

I wish you the best on both fronts.


----------

